# Medical newsflash



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I received this from a friend who got it from a women's group. It contains valuable information for women, and for the guys who love their women. Women's health issues have long been overlooked and ignored, with some frightening results. As this article says, we are the ones who must be on the alert and fight aggressively for our health care. 

Subject: Important Test to Detect Ovarian Cancer 
> > 
Years ago, Gilda Radner died of ovarian cancer. Her symptoms were inconclusive, and she was treated for everything under the sun until it was too late. This blood test finally identified her illness but too late. She wrote a book to heighten awareness. Gene Wilder is her widower. 
> > 
KATHY'S STORY: As all of you know, I have Primary Peritoneal Cancer. This cancer has only recently been identified as its OWN type of cancer, but it is essentially Ovarian Cancer. Both types of cancer are diagnosed in the same way, with the "tumor marker" CA-125 BLOOD TEST, and they are treated in the same way--surgery to remove the primary tumor and then chemotherapy with Taxol and Carboplatin. Having gone through this ordeal, 
I want to save others from the same fate. That is why I am sending this message to you and hope you will print it and give it or send it via E-mail to everybody you know. 
> > 
One thing I have learned is that each of us must take TOTAL 
responsibility for our own health care. I thought I had done that 
because I always had an annual physical and PAP smear, did a monthly self-Breast Exam, went to the dentist at least twice a year, etc. I even insisted on a sigmoidoscopy and a bone density test last year. 
> > 
When I had a total hysterectomy in 1993, I thought that I did not have to worry about getting any of the female reproductive organ cancers. LITTLE DID I KNOW. I don't have ovaries (and they were HEALTHY when they were removed), but I have what is essentially ovarian cancer. Strange, isn't it? 
> > 
These are just SOME of the things our Doctors never tell us. ONE out of every 55 women will get OVARIAN or PRIMARY PERITONEAL CANCER. The "CLASSIC" symptoms are an ABDOMEN that rather SUDDENLY ENLARGES and CONSTIPATION and/or DIARRHEA. 
> > 
I had these classic symptoms and went to the doctor. Because these symptoms seemed to be "abdominal", I went to a gastroenterologist. He ran tests that were designed to determine whether there was a bacterial infection; these tests were negative, and I was diagnosed with "Irritable Bowel Syndrome". I guess I would have accepted this diagnosis had it not been for my enlarged abdomen. I swear to you, it looked like I was 4 - 5 
months pregnant! 
> > 
I therefore insisted on more tests. They took an X-ray of my abdomen; it was negative. I was again assured that I had Irritable Bowel Syndrome and was encouraged to go on my scheduled month-long trip to Europe. I couldn't wear any of my slacks or shorts because I couldn't get them buttoned, and I KNEW something was radically wrong. 
> > 
I INSISTED on more tests, and they (reluctantly) scheduled me for a CT-Scan (just to shut me up, I think). This is what I mean by "taking charge of our own health care". The CT-Scan showed a lot of fluid in my abdomen (NOT normal). Needless to say, I had to cancel my trip and have FIVE POUNDS of fluid drained off at the hospital (not a pleasant procedure, I assure you), but NOTHING compared to what was ahead of me). 
> > 
Tests revealed cancer cells in the fluid. Finally, finally, finally, the 
doctor ran a CA-125 blood test, and I was properly diagnosed. I HAD THE CLASSIC SYMPTOMS FOR OVARIAN CANCER, AND YET THIS SIMPLE CA-125 BLOOD TEST HAD NEVER BEEN RUN ON ME, not as part of my annual physical exam and not when I was symptomatic. 
> > 
This is an inexpensive and simple blood test. PLEASE, PLEASE TELL ALL YOUR FEMALE FRIENDS AND RELATIVES TO INSIST ON A CA-125 BLOOD TEST EVERY YEAR AS PART OF THEIR ANNUAL PHYSICAL EXAMS. 
> > 
Be forewarned that their doctors might try to talk them out of it, 
saying, "IT ISN'T NECESSARY." Believe me, had I known then what I know now, we would have caught my cancer much earlier (before it was a stage 3 cancer). Insist on the CA-125 BLOOD TEST; don't take "NO" for an answer. The normal range for a CA-125 BLOOD TEST is between zero and 35. MINE WAS 754...(That's right, 754!). If the number is slightly above 35, you can 
have another done in three or six months and keep a close eye on it, just like women do when they have fibroid tumors or when men have a slightly elevated PSA test (Prostatic Specific Antigens) that helps diagnose prostate cancer. 
> > 
Having the CA-125 test done annually can alert you early, and that's the goal in diagnosing any type of cancer - catch it early. 
> > 
Do you know 55 women? If so, at least one of them will have this VERY AGGRESSIVE cancer. Please, go to your doctor and insist on a CA-125 test and have one EVERY YEAR for the rest of your life. And forward this message to every woman you know, and tell all of your female family members and friends. Though the median age for this cancer is 56, (and, guess what, I'm exactly 56), women as young as 22 have it. Age is no factor. 
> > 

NOTE FROM LISA (RN): Well, after reading this, I made some calls. I found that the CA-125 test is an ovarian screening test equivalent to a man's PSA test prostate screen (which Ron's doctor automatically gives him in his physical each year and insurance pays for it). 
> > 
I called the general practitioner's office about having the test done. The nurse had never heard of it. She told me that she doubted that insurance would pay for it. So I called Prudential Insurance Co., and got the same response. Never heard of it - it won't be covered. I explained that it was the same as the PSA test they had paid for my husband for years. After conferring with whomever they confer with, she told me that the CA-125 would be covered. It is $75 in a GP's office and $125 at the GYN's. 
> > 
This is a screening test that should be required just like a PAP smear (a PAP smear cannot detect problems with your ovaries). And you must insist that your insurance company pay for it. 
> > 
Gene Wilder and Pierce Brosnan (his wife had it, too) are lobbying for women's health issues, saying that this test should be required in our physicals, just like the PAP and the mammogram. 
> > 
> > Pass this information along to every woman you know. 
> > 
> > 
> > ----------------------------------------------- 
> > W O M E N O F V I S I O N & A C T I O N 
> > -----------------------------------------------


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks marm, Im gonna run this info by my mom. She had a scare when I was 17 with a benign lump in her breast. Is there a certain age we should have this? Im gonna be 25 in a few months and my mom is only 42.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

As the post says, the median age is 55, but can occur in women as young as 22.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This one has been floating around on the internet and on e-mail for some time. 

The first time I received it I sent it to my brother, an oncologist and medical college adjunct professor. He says it's not necessary for all women to have this by a long shot. He characterizes this information as alarmist and irresponsible. For women in certain risk groups it may be advisable, but certainly not for EVERYONE.

I hope I have not offended anyone with my strong words in this post, but my brother knows his stuff. As in all professional things, doctors are not in universal agreement on much of anything, but I would trust my brother with my life.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Mezzaluna, I posted this not to be alarmist, but to be 'alertist'. Women's health care has long been given second hand treatment; we're only now learning that women are at as much risk for heart disease as men, mainly because women's symptoms just weren't being taken as seriously as men's.

I have been in the ancillary health care profession for many, many years, and even more recently, with my son's accident and spinal cord injury, we have learned that we all need to be proactive; a doctor can give an opinion, but we are ones who are ultimately responsible for our health care. With all due respect to your brother, I don't think anyone can afford to take their doc's word for granted, without doing research themselves. My son is involved with a team of the most highly respected specialists in spinal cord injury and its aftereffects in the country; there have been times when we've questioned even them, and been correct in the questioning.

Bottom line is that we are responsible for our own bodies; no one else. The message was posted as an informative bit of information, and I hope it is taken as such by those who read it.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Cheers Marmalady!

When I was giving birth to my daughter I looked at my IV and saw a bubble in it. I told the doc that there was a bubble in my IV and would he take it out and give me a new one. You know what he said "Don't worry, the bubble won't do anything to you."  :crazy: Can you believe that! So I told the little s*i* that if *he* thought it wouldn't do anything to me then *he* should wear it. And I yanked it out.  He would have gone on with his career while I could have died from a "sudden" stroke or something.

I took a course at Cornell University Medical Center in NYC in the 11th grade and knew that those things can kill you. I have always questioned docs since then. No one gives me a shot without explaining what's in the syringe!

Not saying anything bad about Mezz's bro but docs *are* human and they *do* make mistakes and misdiagnosis. :bounce: :bounce: :smiles:


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

They sure are human and just as far from perfect as all of us. Hanging out in the hospital alot lately has been a real eye opener! They fall into the same personality types we all exhibit...some are far more lax then others (amazing to believe some are even allowed to touch patients). Quite frankly I learned I'd rather have a doc that is pro-active, even an alarmist then an educational genious who looks at all of us as lab rats and only tells you half of the story (that's the doc my Mom got). 

The rate of "slip ups" is staggering (not even recorded or noticed), that's fine ...statis quo for them but when it's your loved one hurt by stupid mistakes dealing with complaisant med. personal really stinks! 

Sorry just another of my little rants........My Mom has to have procedure done today that no one ever mentioned pre-surgery and would have made a BIG difference to her when choosing which hospital she picked for her transplant. On top of a dozen other slip-ups...So I'm pretty MAD right now!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I hear you Wendy. Im still mad at my FIL's death. He was only 72 and had AML Lukemia. I knew that other than having his siblings tested for a bone marrow transplant, they could have checked his other family but the docs never even mentioned it. Id have volunteered. If not they should have just sent him home to at least see his family and new grandson before he died. Instead of being surrounded by beeping machines.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Very good post Marm . I have been working in hospitals now for 5 years and boy have my eyes opened up . It has been posted that docs are people also , not those godlike beings we envisioned as children ( along with policemen and firemen ) . I agree totally to take your healthcare into your own hands . Unfortunately there are a lot of people who see there daily lives at work as just a job and they realy just care about a paycheck . I know this first hand as having catered many doctors parties where the barriers were let down and the real people came out . Its a shame but this is how it is . There are still caring and compassionate health care workers out there but , I see things getting worse before they get better . Please take care of your own health folks .


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Great posting....a dear friend just came home from 2 weeks in the hospital, 2 surgeries and a few procedures later.....last year he took up residence in the hospital from May through sept...what scared me the most was when he was unable to think clearly enough to moniter his meds/special diet several times his blood pressure went bonkers when the food served was not sugar free.
I spent 7 years advocating medically, educationally, and socially for my son with autism. You get services when you know about them and can advocate or fight for them effectively....should not be so difficult.


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

I certainly wouldn't object to the test as a routine part of going to the doc. Most PAP tests come back normal, but that doesn't mean they aren't necessary. Better to know sooner than later if there is a problem. I'm actually amazed, and a little worried, at how little doctors do in a routine exam. I usually just get my finger pricked, get weighed, get the PAP thing, then its "goodbye". How much can they really know from that?

I know one woman who had the abdominal pooch thing going on. She was very thin, so it was rather obvious something wasn't right. It took longer than it should have for them to figure out it was ovarian cancer. My best friend's mom had the same thing. She dieted and dieted, thinking it was just excess flab. Too bad it wasn't just fat. By the time she was diagnosed, the cancer was quite advanced.

I have seen things on the Internet that are alarmist. My mom is always sending me those e-mails that have been forwarded a million times about how women should behave in mall parking lots to avoid the psycho-killer who is most certainly lurking two rows over. I'm not convinced this sort of thing is alarmist, though. I'd have to research it more to really form that opinion. But I'm thinking, for $125 bucks, why not have the test?

RF


----------

